# Ich möchte "Programmierkenntnisse" verkaufen



## Automatik-Holgi (1 Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe SPS-Gemeinde!
Im Laufe der letzten Jahre habe ich mir einige Programmierkenntnisse in STEP7/MW angeeignet (natürlich auch mit Hilfe dieses Forums ), vor allem durch die ständige Erweiterung meiner Haus-Automatisierung.
Jetzt würde ich gerne diese Kenntnisse nutzen, um nebenbei S7-200-Programme für Menschen (vorzugsweise Privatpersonen) zu schreiben, die keine oder keine ausreichenden SPS-Kenntnisse haben. Das Ganze sollte aber nicht ganz unentgeltlich ablaufen.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den Anfang damit machen kann? Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Gibt es hier im Forum jemanden, der meine Hilfe gebrauchen könnte? Was gibt es Rechtliches zu beachten? 
Da ich kein echter Profi bin, möchte ich auch nicht allzu viel Werbung für mich machen! Habe ich überhaupt Chancen?
Freue mich auf Eure Antworten!
Holger
E-Mail:s7-200@gmx.de


----------



## TPA (1 Februar 2009)

Hallo Holger

Chancen hat eigentlich jeder wenn man „will“ !

Du solltest aber zuvor ein paar Sachen bedenken

Als Nebenerwerb brauchst Du die Genehmigung deines Arbeitgebers!
Beim Finanzamt den Verdienst nicht vergessen!
Ohne Werbung geht nichts!
Wie sieht es mit der Gewährleistung bei deinen Kunden aus?

Ich kann jetzt noch unzählige weitere Punkte anführen und das sind nur mal die akutesten.

Einfach ist nichts aber unmöglich auch nicht.


Gruss
Thomas


----------



## eYe (1 Februar 2009)

TPA schrieb:


> Als Nebenerwerb brauchst Du die Genehmigung deines Arbeitgebers!





> 45 Nebentätigkeit muss der Chef genehmigen.
> 
> Nein. Das Grundgesetz garantiert die Berufsfreiheit. Der Arbeitgeber darf nur solche Tätigkeiten verbieten, die seinen Interessen widersprechen. (Art. 12 Absatz 1 GG, LAG Rheinland-Pfalz, Az. 8 Sa 69/05)



Quelle: 100 Rechtsirrtümer


----------



## TPA (1 Februar 2009)

Tja wie immer "Theorie“ und „Praxis“

Rechtlich ok aber wer klagt sein Recht beim Arbeitgeber ein?


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (1 Februar 2009)

Hallo Thomas, danke für Deine schnelle Antwort!

Genaugenommen möchte ich :
-meinen Arbeitgeber NICHT darüber informieren!
-das Finanzamt NICHT darüber informieren!
-die Art der Gewährleistung vorher mit dem Kunden vereinbaren !
-keine MEGA-Werbung machen

Jetzt denkst Du natürlich : Alles illegal!

Ich hatte eher daran gedacht, das Ganze ziemlich privat zu halten, so als wenn ich einen Gegenstand verkaufen würde...ohne viel drumrum!
LG Holger


----------



## trinitaucher (1 Februar 2009)

Automatik-Holgi schrieb:


> Genaugenommen möchte ich :
> -meinen Arbeitgeber NICHT darüber informieren!
> -*das Finanzamt NICHT darüber informieren!*
> -die Art der Gewährleistung vorher mit dem Kunden vereinbaren !
> ...


Vorsicht: Sobald du mit deiner "Arbeit" ein "regelmäßiges Einkommen" erwirtschaftest musst du das Finanzamt darüber informieren, denn es ist damit "Einkommen aus selbstrständiger Arbeit".
(btw.: sei vorsichtig was du hier schreibst! Das Internet ist "öffentlich").

Es steht dir natürlich frei, das ganze offiziell unentgeldlich anzubieten 
Aber was, wenn dein "Kunde" eine Rechnung verlangt oder es um Gewährleistung geht, das also einen gewissen rechtlichen Rahmen bekommt?


----------



## TPA (1 Februar 2009)

Automatik-Holgi schrieb:


> -meinen Arbeitgeber NICHT darüber informieren!


 
Heikel, das „kann“ schnell zu einer Kündigung führen.



Automatik-Holgi schrieb:


> -das Finanzamt NICHT darüber informieren!


 
Kann mich „trinitaucher“ nur anschliessen.
Das Risiko ist sehr hoch vor allem die Konsequenzen.



Automatik-Holgi schrieb:


> -keine MEGA-Werbung machen


Ganz simpel, wer dich nicht kennt bestellt dich auch nicht.

Die freiberufliche Tätigkeit ist nicht unmöglich, sollte nur gut überlegt werden.


----------



## hhbjörn (1 Februar 2009)

finde ich klasse auf der einen seite wird hier im forum immer gesagt keine raupkopien aber SCHWARZARBEIT scheint sich keiner wirklich drüber aufzuregen......


----------



## TPA (1 Februar 2009)

Scheint in der Natur der Sache zu liegen.

Raubkopien schädigen den Gewinn einer Firma.
Schwarzarbeit „nur“ dem Finanzamt, zumindest auf den ersten Blick.


So lange wie die Grossen damit durchkommen und sich bei Verfahren meiner Meinung nach freikaufen können, wird man es schwer haben an das Gewissen der Kleinen zu appellieren.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Februar 2009)

eYe schrieb:


> Quelle: 100 Rechtsirrtümer



Bei uns steht in den Arbeitsverträgen, dass Nebentätigkeiten zu genehmigen sind (ich denke dies ist bei vielen der Fall). Und diese Verträge sind vom Arbeitnehmer und Arbeitgeber unterschrieben. Und als sittenwidrig ist diese Klausel sicher auch nicht anzusehen.


----------



## trinitaucher (1 Februar 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Bei uns steht in den Arbeitsverträgen, dass Nebentätigkeiten zu genehmigen sind (ich denke dies ist bei vielen der Fall). Und diese Verträge sind vom Arbeitnehmer und Arbeitgeber unterschrieben. Und als sittenwidrig ist diese Klausel sicher auch nicht anzusehen.


In Deutschland herrscht ja Vertragsfreiheit. Im Arbeitsvertrag kann viel drinstehen und "geregelt" sein.
Aber ob es rechtlich bindend ist, ist schon wieder ne andere Frage. Dabei muss eine Klausel nicht unbedingt sittenwidrig sein. Es genügt schon, wenn Sie im Widerspruch zu einem Gesetz steht.


----------



## TPA (1 Februar 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und als sittenwidrig ist diese Klausel sicher auch nicht anzusehen.


 
Das währe ja auch, vor allem wenn sich die Nebentätigkeit mit den Interessen der Firma kreuzt, gelinde gesagt "bedauernswert".

Einem Arbeitgeber derartiges zu verheimlichen, da währe auch bei mir die Toleranz ausgeschöpft.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Februar 2009)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> In Deutschland herrscht ja Vertragsfreiheit. Im Arbeitsvertrag kann viel drinstehen und "geregelt" sein.
> Aber ob es rechtlich bindend ist, ist schon wieder ne andere Frage. Dabei muss eine Klausel nicht unbedingt sittenwidrig sein. Es genügt schon, wenn Sie im Widerspruch zu einem Gesetz steht.


Dann müsste aber das Gesetz in diesem Fall regeln, dass eine solche Vereinbarung nicht zulässig ist. Und das würde mich jetzt wundern. Ich denke der zitierte Fall trifft dann zu, wenn nichts anderes gereglet ist (wie üblich halt). Wenn es anderweitig (in diesem Fall im Arbeitsvertrag) geregelt ist, dann gilt dies.


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Februar 2009)

Automatik-Holgi schrieb:


> Genaugenommen möchte ich :
> -meinen Arbeitgeber NICHT darüber informieren!
> -das Finanzamt NICHT darüber informieren!
> -die Art der Gewährleistung vorher mit dem Kunden vereinbaren !
> -keine MEGA-Werbung machen


Meine Meinung dazu :
-Ich würde entweder mit meinem Arbeitgeber darüber reden oder die Sache über den Namen meiner Frau abwickeln - aber mit Gewerbeschein. Eventuell ist es für deine AG gar kein Problem ...
-Wenn du es "schwarz" abwickelst (so lange es denn gut geht) nimmst du deinen potentiellen Kunden die Möglichkeit, die aus deiner Arbeit resultierenden Kosten steuerlich geltend zu machen. Im Übrigen machen sie sich dadurch auch strafbar ... 
Wickelst du es hingegen offiziell ab (es geht bei Einnahmen bis zu einem bestimmten Level auch ohne Umsatzsteuer), dann hast du außerdem die Möglichkeit eigene Kosten (wie z.B. Büroraum etc.) bei deiner Steuererklärung geltend zu machen. Du verlierst also ggf. gar nichts sondern wickelst einfach nur alles "legal" ab.

Denk mal drüber nach ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## bike (1 Februar 2009)

Automatik-Holgi schrieb:


> -meinen Arbeitgeber NICHT darüber informieren!


Kann zur Kündigung führen. Es kann dir, wenn keine Intressen deines Arbeitgebers berührt werden, nicht untersagt werden. Doch kann es ein Konflikt geben wegen Arbeitsleistung.



Automatik-Holgi schrieb:


> -das Finanzamt NICHT darüber informieren!


Würde ich nicht machen, irgend jemand hat eine Brass auf dich und dann hast du echt verloren. (s.Zmuwinkel)



Automatik-Holgi schrieb:


> -die Art der Gewährleistung vorher mit dem Kunden vereinbaren !


Das ist heikel. Wenn etwas schief läuft und etwas passiert, dann muss immer ein Schuldiger gefunden werden. 
Ein Auftraggeber wird den Teufel tun und alle Schuld übernehmen.

Warum nicht offizell ein Gewerbe anmelden und ein zweites Standbein aufbauen?
Denn eines ist klar: Wenn du eine Arbeit machst ohne Anmeldung nimmst du jemand anderem, der von seiner Arbeit leben muss, diese weg.

Schwarzarbeit ist kein Kavaliersdelikt.


bike


----------



## TPA (1 Februar 2009)

bike schrieb:


> Schwarzarbeit ist kein Kavaliersdelikt.
> 
> bike


 
Ob ich das noch erlebe das die breite Masse es genauso sieht ?


----------



## hhbjörn (1 Februar 2009)

ohne hier jemanden zunahe zutreten aber genau so habe ich mir das gedacht ein teil von uns hier im forum ist selbständig und lässt sich genau durch solche aktionen die preise kaputt machen aber das hauptproblem ist ob man das laut arbeitsvertrag darf oder nicht.....

aber das schöne ist das mann auch im Internet nicht anonym ist


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Februar 2009)

hhbjörn schrieb:


> ohne hier jemanden zunahe zutreten aber genau so habe ich mir das gedacht ein teil von uns hier im forum ist selbständig und lässt sich genau durch solche aktionen die preise kaputt machen aber das hauptproblem ist ob man das laut arbeitsvertrag darf oder nicht.....
> 
> aber das schöne ist das mann auch im Internet nicht anonym ist


Nicht das Hauptproblem sondern eines der Probleme. Die anderen Dinge wie ordentliche Anmeldung beim FA etc. gehören natürlich auch dazu. Und wenn einer das *alles* ordentlich geregelt hat, dann ist er Selbständig (voll- oder nebenberuflich). Aber diejenigen von uns, die Selbständig sind, wissen woher das Wort kommt: von selbst und ständig.


----------



## Markus (1 Februar 2009)

Automatik-Holgi schrieb:


> ...die ständige Erweiterung meiner Haus-Automatisierung.
> Jetzt würde ich gerne diese Kenntnisse nutzen, um nebenbei S7-200-Programme für Menschen (vorzugsweise Privatpersonen) zu schreiben, die keine oder keine ausreichenden SPS-Kenntnisse haben. Das Ganze sollte aber nicht ganz unentgeltlich ablaufen.


 

mal im ernst, meiste das macht sinn?

1. wird hier im forum ja häufiger über das thema hausautomatisierung gesprochen und es geibt da auch viele ansichten. aber im grunde sind sich alle eineige dass die sache nur mit dezentralen systemen wirklich sinn macht. und dafür ist die s7-200 nun wirklich nicht so geeignet...

was wilste sonst für privatleute machen? steuerungen für marihuana-zuchtanalgen, modeleisenbahnen und auqarien? leute die in sochel fällen über eine sps nachdenken sind ird auch basler die das dann dem basteln wegen selber machen wollen.
ich glaube nicht dass es sinn macht sich da selbständig zu machen...
will dir wirklich nicht den spass verderben, nur so ein gedanke...





Automatik-Holgi schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas, danke für Deine schnelle Antwort!
> 
> Genaugenommen möchte ich :
> -meinen Arbeitgeber NICHT darüber informieren!
> ...


 

in diesem forum sind viele leute (mich eingeschlossen) ihr geld mit der programmierung von steuerungen verdiehen, sehr viele geld für softwarelizenen und schulungen ausgeben und dem finanzamt jeden monat ne menge kohle überweisen.

findest du es da nicht etwas dreist hier auch noch nach unterstüzung für deine schwarzarbeit zu fragen?


----------



## hhbjörn (1 Februar 2009)

danke Markus


----------



## trinitaucher (1 Februar 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> mal im ernst, meiste das macht sinn?
> 
> 1. wird hier im forum ja häufiger über das thema hausautomatisierung gesprochen und es geibt da auch viele ansichten. aber im grunde sind sich alle eineige dass die sache nur mit dezentralen systemen wirklich sinn macht. und dafür ist die s7-200 nun wirklich nicht so geeignet...
> 
> ...


*ACK*
Es gibt Firmen die auf Hausautomatisierung spezialisiert sind. Es gehört zu einer Hausautomatisierung vielmehr dazu als eine Steuerung zu programmieren. Und wie Markus schon schrieb, werden die wenigsten (wenn es nicht gerade Do-It-Yourself-With-S7-200-Freaks sind) das mit einer S7 machen. Da gibt's "effizientere" Systeme.
... soviel zum "Geschäftsmodell"



Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Dann müsste aber das Gesetz in diesem Fall regeln, dass eine solche Vereinbarung nicht zulässig ist. Und das würde mich jetzt wundern. Ich denke der zitierte Fall trifft dann zu, wenn nichts anderes gereglet ist (wie üblich halt). Wenn es anderweitig (in diesem Fall im Arbeitsvertrag) geregelt ist, dann gilt dies.


Sicher werden hier mehrere Vorschriften greifen. Aber von zahlreichen Musterprozessen wissen wir, dass in Arbeitsverträgen immer viel drinsteht, was im Endeffekt aber nicht zwingend zu 100% bindend ist. Sonst gäbe es ja viel weniger Prozesse.
Aber im Grundsatz ist der Arbeitnehmer natürlich seinem Arbeigeber gegenüber zur Loyalität verpflichtet und muss 100% fit sein für die gestellten Aufgaben (das steht so etwa im BGB drin, meine ich).
Aber man darf durchaus auch andere Tätigkeiten ausüben, wenn diese nicht mit den Interessen des Arbeitgebers kollidieren. Ich meine, man muss den Arbeitgeber nicht zwingend über alle Nebentätigkeiten unterrichten (darauf zielt wahrscheinlich auch das Urteil aus diesen "Rechtirrtümern" ab).
Wenn ich beispielsweise abends gegen Geld als Domina arbeiten würde, würde ich meinen Arbeitgeber darüber nicht informieren. Das geht ihn nichts an, da es den Job in keinster Weise tangiert


----------



## bike (1 Februar 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> findest du es da nicht etwas dreist hier auch noch nach unterstüzung für deine schwarzarbeit zu fragen?



Danke  Markus
Denn obwohl ich angestellt bin, habe ich kein Verständnis, dass mit der Software vom Arbeitgeber  ein Geschäft gemacht werden soll. 

bike


----------



## eYe (1 Februar 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob du nun ein Weltunternehmen gründne willst, aber auch als Privatmann darf man Rechnungen schreiben und zwar bis zu einer Summe von 1200€ im Jahr.
In der Rechnung wird dann allerdings keine MwSt ausgewiesen und wenn du es rechtens machst, mußt du die daraus resultierenden Einnahmen in der Einkommesteuererklärung angeben.

Dem Arbeitsgeber würde ich davon nichts sagen, den geht es überhaupt nichts an was du in der Freizeit tust! Es sei denn du verbringst damit soviel Zeit das du nicht mehr bei der Arbeit erscheinst, oder du immer müde bist, dich deine Kunden ständig in der Firma anrufen oder besuchen oder aber deine Firma selber die gleiche Dienstleistung anbietet 

Btw, je mehr Leute Ihre Steuern hinterziehen desto schnelles bricht diese Bananenrepublik endlich zusammen und wir können mal wieder neu anfangen...


----------



## bike (1 Februar 2009)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Wenn ich beispielsweise abends gegen Geld als Domina arbeiten würde, würde ich meinen Arbeitgeber darüber nicht informieren. Das geht ihn nichts an, da es den Job in keinster Weise tangiert


Solange du morgens fit im regulären Job bist, kein Problem.
Doch wenn deine Arbeitsleistung durch die Zusatzarbeit beeinträchtigt wird, dann musst du damit aufhören.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Februar 2009)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Wenn ich beispielsweise abends gegen Geld als Domina arbeiten würde, würde ich meinen Arbeitgeber darüber nicht informieren. Das geht ihn nichts an, da es den Job in keinster Weise tangiert



...solche gedanken hast du....


----------



## ASEGS (1 Februar 2009)

*.. ist ja wohl die Höhe!*

Hallo zusammen und guten Abend,

@ Automatik-Holgi:

Also ich bin glatt sprachlos, über die Dreistigkeit von Dir, anscheinend andere hier noch überreden zu wollen und damit an Deiner illegalen Schwarzarbeit noch anstiften oder gar sie noch zu Mittätern machen zu wollen. :sb6:
Der Witz ist ja, das das nicht mal eine Gefälligkeit wie Rasenmähen ist. Nein ganz im Gegenteil,. Du willst programmieren und zwar Anlagen. 

Kannst Du Dir überhaupt noch in den Spiegel schauen??? Nein anscheinend hast Du gar keinen, denn sonst hätte ich Dir Sidolin geschenkt und ein Ledertuch, damit Du Dich darin mal betrachten kannst.

Wir sind alle bescheuert und dumm und Du bist schlau. Wir zahlen, ob Arbeitgeber oder Arbeitnehmer, brav unsere Abgaben. Bei mir hat sogar meine Putzfrau einen Arbeitsvertrag und wenn es der Gesetzgeber vorsieht, das ich Abgaben zu zahlen habe, dann mache ich das! Punkt! 

Am liebsten hätte ich Dich nun reingelegt, Dir gesagt, das ich jemanden suche – ich suche wirklich jemanden und auch einen kompetenten Dipl. Ingenieur als Freiberufler. - , Deine Kontaktdaten erfahren und Dich eiskalt ans Messer geliefert; beim Finanzamt, deinem jetzigen Arbeitgeber, und auch bei der Staatsanwaltschaft. ... Aber ich möchte mir morgens noch in den Spiegel schauen und bei mir fängt bekanntlich das Rückrad mit dem Ar**** in der Hose an. 

Und das Du auf Grund der Anonymität meinst dieses Forum für Deine illegalen Machenschaften benutzen zu können ist die Höhe und eigentlich ein Schlag ins Gesicht von jedem von uns. 

Der Unternehmer der Dich beschäftigt, - denn wie gesagt, hier geht es nicht um Rasenmähen -, macht sich nicht nur mitstrafbar, sondern wäre als Unternehmer ganz schön blöd. Davon abgesehen würde dies auch keine Versicherung mitmachen ; von dem jeweiligen Unternehmer. 

Also nach meiner Ansicht, solltest Du mit dieser Idee Dich dahin verkrümeln wo Du hergekommen bist. ODER... ein Gewerbe anmelden und mit Deinem Chef mal sprechen, denn in Deinem Arbeitsvertrag steht es sicher auch drin, das Du in der gleichen Tätigkeit und Branche Dich nicht Selbstständig machen darfst. Es droht sofortige Kündigung. Ist von den Wettbewerbsgesetzten und vom allgemeinem Arbeitsvertragrecht absolut gedeckt. 

Sorry an die anderen, .... mit ist bei soviel Dreistigkeit... der Kragen geplatzt.

Gruß
ASEGS


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (1 Februar 2009)

Hallo an alle !
zunächst mal muss ich anmerken, dass ich sehr erstaunt über diese ganze Diskussion bin!
Und jetzt bitte ich mal vorsichtig darum, locker zu bleiben!
Es waren nur ein paar Fragen von mir... jetzt wird mir der Strick draus gedreht!!! Dankeschön!
Möglicherweise haben die meisten von Euch, die auf mein Thema geantwortet haben, absolut nicht begriffen, was ich vorhabe !
Denn mir liegt es in der Tat fern, mittels Schwarzarbeit (wie ihr es nennt) unseren ohnehin schon stark belasteten Staat noch weiter ins Verderben zu bringen!
Aber das ist jetzt auch egal ! Unabhängig von Euren Meinungen werde meine Gedanken ERNSTHAFT begraben und alles zurücknehmen, was ich hier geschrieben habe!!
Ich möchte mich weder selbstständig machen noch möchte ich Arbeiten ausführen, die mein Arbeitgeber mißbilligen würde!
Es sei an dieser Stelle nochmal angemerkt : Ich sch... auf SCHWARZARBEIT!!
Alles in allem danke ich (ohne Ironie o.ä.) ALLEN, die auf mein Thema geantwortet haben für gut gemeinte Ratschläge - ehrlich ; und würde gerne noch weitere Statements lesen.Danke


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (1 Februar 2009)

Schade, jetzt sind alle offline.
na egal.. ich hoffe, dass alle ein bißchen zur Ruhe gekommen sind.Ich möchte mich aufrichtig dafür entschuldigen, dass ich durch mein Thema einige Gemüter erregt habe..
Meld mich jetzt für ca. 1 Woche ab, muss auf Montage, mehr oder weniger hart arbeiten, ganz nebenbei brav meine Steuern zahlen etc.

Gruß an alle und sorry nochmal
Holger


----------



## ASEGS (1 Februar 2009)

@Holger

Entschuldige mal bitte Holger was sollen wir denn da denken, wenn Du schreibt, keiner darf es wissen:
- kein FA
- kein Arbeitgeber
- etc.

Das ist schlichtweg Schwarzarbeit, an dem Fiskus vorbei. Auch wenn Du für Privatpersonen dies machen möchtest. Zum Beispiel ein Garagentor programmieren. Kann ansonsten auf das verweisen was Markus schon schrieb. Die meisten werden daran schon selber basteln.

Aber nehmen wir an, Du findest jemanden - Privatperson - der Dir einen Auftrag gibt. Dafür wirst Du entlohnt. Du machst das ja nicht aus Gefälligkeit.

Du musst egal wie, das OK vom Arbeitgeber einholen, weil es eine Tätigkeit ist, die gegen Deinen Arbeitsvertrag verstößt und damit gegen Wettbewerbsregeln, egal ob Du es gewerblich machst oder nicht. 
Dann musst Du nach meinem wissen für einen Nebentätigkeit auch ein Gewerbe anmelden. 
Oder Du machst das über ein Konkurrenz-Unternehmen deines jetzigen Arbeitgebers. ABER, ohne Genehmigung des Arbeitgebers (und zwar schriftlich) geht das auch nicht. 

Das Konkurrenz-Unternehmen wird aber doppelt- und dreifach sich überlegen, ob er Dich als Gelegenheitsarbeiter arbeiten lässt. Dafür würde er zu viele Abgaben zahlen. 

Einzige Möglichkeit ist, das Du ein Gewerbe für eine Nebentätigkeit anmeldest. Wobei, wie schon geschrieben, ohne schriftliches OK vom Arbeitgeber geht das nicht. Machst Du das ohne das OK von ihm, kann sofortige Kündigung drohen. Einige Arbeitsverträge enthalten sogar Vertragsstrafen in bestimmter Höhe. Nehme zumindest an, das Deiner eine solche Klausel hat, wo Du in keinem Wettbewerb zu Deinem jetzigen Arbeitgeber treten darfst und jede Nebentätigkeit genehmigungspflichtig ist.



Gruß
ASEGS


----------



## Solaris (2 Februar 2009)

TPA schrieb:


> Scheint in der Natur der Sache zu liegen.
> 
> Raubkopien schädigen den Gewinn einer Firma.
> Schwarzarbeit „nur“ dem Finanzamt, zumindest auf den ersten Blick.



Das sehen die Selbsständigen bestimmt ganz anders. Die vielen kleinen Privatpfuscher zerstören die Auftragserteilung gerade bei kleineren Aufträgen doch erheblich. Entweder halten wir uns alle an die gleichen Gestze oder nicht. Wer sich nicht daran hält sollte sich nicht über die Konsequenzen wundern. Wenn die Großen mal Mist bauen ist das für die Kleinen doch kein Freibrief. Mich ärgern vor allem die ALG-Empfänger, die trotzdem morgens einer "geregelten Arbeit" nachgehen und sich dafür auch noch steuerfrei und fürstlich belohnen lassen. Das trifft doch vor Allem die kleinen Firmen. Viele Leute kennen solche Vorgänge aber die Meisten drücken beide Augen zu. 
Schwarzarbeit verhindert Arbeitsplätze! Darüber sollte jeder mal nachdenken.


----------



## plc_tippser (2 Februar 2009)

​
Über diesen Post kann ich nur staunen, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das ein Fake ist. Ich kenne hier nicht den genauen Datenschutz, aber wenn der Zoll das in die Finger bekommt, wie lange braucht der bis die Daten von Auto-Holgi ihm bekannt sind? Sicherlich macht es Spaß jemandem die Eisenbahn zu automatisieren. Die Reaktionen hier im Forum finde ich hart, im Augenblick warte ich noch auf ein Statment von QM , sicherlich unterstützt er Holgi noch ein wenig mit Win CC.

pt


----------



## SBC-User (2 Februar 2009)

mal im ernst, da kann man ja richtig stinkig werden, da hat also jemand mal mit ner 200er siemens fünf digitale ausgänge gesetz, das ganze sogar noch mit binärlogik versehen und behauptet programmieren zu können? und als tadel der ganzen sache will er hier nun also auch noch hilfe zu illegalen geschäften, in meiner zeit als selbstständiger programmierer habe ich an soetwas niemals gedacht, und es gab gerade am anfang jahre wo ich unter hartz4-niveau an verdienst nach hause ging, wäre froh gewessen als jungtechniker ne feste anstellung zu haben, was aber durch diverster gründe nicht möglich war, und dann kommt hier so einer daher, da bekommt man echt nen lachkrampf, mal im ernst, kauf dir ne 313c, das step7 und geh auf nen sps-kurs bei der ihk, danach wollen wir mal sehen wie "gut" du bist, hier programmieren die leute zum teil 20 jahre, haben das mit hirn und verstand gelernt, und dann kommt der aus dem privathaushalt erlernte wissende an und will seine "dienstleistungen" an den mann bringen, von mir aus tu das, aber schau das es legal bleibt, darüber hinaus wirst du mit sicherheit schnell an deine grenzen gelangen, denn: elektroinstallation, automatisierungstechnikund was da alles dazugehört lassen sich nicht trennen, und das einzige was du machen dürftest ist das programmieren, und da möcht ich ja mal sehen wie lange du dich da problemlos durchhangelst ohne entsprechend grob fahrlässig zu arbeiten

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## TPA (2 Februar 2009)

Ich verstehe ja das beim Thema Schwarzarbeit die Toleranz gegen null geht und das auch zurecht, aber wenn ich mir das Eingangsposting noch mal anschaue sehe ich dort nicht eine Gefahr für irgendein Unternehmen.

Auch einen Aufruf und Ermutigung zur Schwarzarbeit habe ich z.B. in keinem Satz gegeben noch von anderen gelesen.
Dies währe dann auch eine Anstiftung zu einer Straftat.

Eine selbständige Tätigkeit neben der beruflichen funktioniert nur auf einer äußerst kleinen Ebene die sich mehr im privaten Bereich abspielt.
Anschließend wachsen dann die Aufgaben und eine Firma entsteht. Ad Hoc könnte ich fast ein dutzend Beispiele nennen.

Für mich ist seine Ausdrucksweise etwas ungünstig gewählt, aber es sind auch viel zu wenige Details bekannt um sich daraus ein Gesamtbild zu machen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Februar 2009)

TPA schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ja das beim Thema Schwarzarbeit die Toleranz gegen null geht ...



Unabhängig von meiner eigenen Meinung, die meisten Menschen
betrachten das doch eher als Sport oder bestenfalls als *Kavaliers-
delikt*, den Staat und damit uns alle zu betrügen. 

Null Toleranz gibt es doch nur dann, wenn jemand im eigenen Teich
fischt.


----------



## TPA (2 Februar 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Unabhängig von meiner eigenen Meinung, die meisten Menschen
> betrachten das doch eher als Sport oder bestenfalls als *Kavaliers-*
> *delikt*, den Staat und damit uns alle zu betrügen.
> 
> ...


 
Da hast Du vollkommen Recht, ich meinte null Toleranz auch nur auf die Antworten in diesem Bereich.

Solange wie der „Gesetzgeber“ in zwei Klassen aufteilt und mit zweierlei Maß richtet, wird sich daran auch in Zukunft nichts ändern.

- Man zahlt einfach nach und kommt mit einer lächerlichen Bewährungsstrafe davon.
- Man wird freigesprochen und hebt zwei Finger in die Luft und verlangt nun Hilfe von „uns“ Steuerzahlern, für die eigenen Fehler.

Wie ist dann der häufigste Kommentar im Kleinen.
Die Grossen machen es doch genauso!


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (6 Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute, danke für Eure Meinungen!
Ich muss an dieser Stelle TPA in mehrfacher Hinsicht Recht geben:
ich habe mich wahrscheinlich zu unklar ausgedrückt!
ursprünglich habe ich wirklich eher die Überlegung gehabt, das Ganze mehr privat zu halten und dann auch mehr in Richtung "Modelleisenbahn" oder irgendwelche Beleuchtungssteuerungen, die kaum Schaden anrichten können, denn ein Profi bin ich absolut nicht, wie es hier auch schon gemutmaßt wurde!
UND NOCHMAL: mir liegt es sehr fern, den Versuch zu wagen, den Fiskus zu bescheißen!
Ich habe weißgott andere Sorgen, als das Risiko einzugehen, mir den Ärger mit Anwälten, meinem Arbeitgeber o.ä. einzuholen!
Und wo wir schon beim Thema sind, die letzten Tage mit harter Arbeit und die Ankündigungen meines Chefs für die nächsten Wochen und Monate haben mir gezeigt, dass meine Freizeit demnächst wohl sehr rar werden wird. Also hat sich das Thema ganz bestimmt erledigt!
Danke für Euer Interesse !
Ihr dürft gerne weiter antworten...
Schöne Grüße vom Hobby-SPSler Holgi


----------



## Question_mark (6 Februar 2009)

*Dat Merkelchen hat recht ...*

Hallo,



			
				Automatik-Holgi schrieb:
			
		

> die letzten Tage mit harter Arbeit und die Ankündigungen meines Chefs für die nächsten Wochen und Monate haben mir gezeigt, dass meine Freizeit demnächst wohl sehr rar werden wird.



Na dann ist ja alles klar, der Aufschwung kommt endlich an ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## MSB (7 Februar 2009)

Also du widersprichst dir ja in jedem deiner Posts selber:
- Du willst also nicht das irgendwer was davon weiß ( FA, AG )
- Du willst das ganze (natürlich) nicht ganz unentgeltlich machen

Wie nennt man sowas nun also im Voksmund ... hmmmm ... mir fällts gerade nicht ein ...

Ansonsten wenn du kein Gewerbe anmeldest, dann gibt es überhaupt keine Rechtlichen Voraussetzungen,
und du kannst tun und lassen was du willst (außer den genannten wie Schwarzarbeit, Haftungsfragen etc...)

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## hhbjörn (7 Februar 2009)

vielleicht erklärt er uns ja bald was der zoll dazu sagt


----------



## Markus (7 Februar 2009)

hhbjörn schrieb:


> vielleicht erklärt er uns ja bald was der zoll dazu sagt


 

was aillst du eingentlich immer mit deinem zoll???
und eingentlich denke ich reit es jetzt, für mich zuminest hat sich die sache soweit geklärt...


----------



## Automatik-Holgi (7 Februar 2009)

Das meine ich aber auch! Jetzt reicht es wohl...
Das Thema ist gegessen!
Sorry für den dummen Thread!
Gruß
Holgi


----------



## Ralle (7 Februar 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> was aillst du eingentlich immer mit deinem zoll???
> und eingentlich denke ich reit es jetzt, für mich zuminest hat sich die sache soweit geklärt...



Das Aufspüren von Schwarzarbeitern ist heute Aufgabe des Zoll. Aber ich finde du hast recht Markus. Und außerdem sein eins mal klargestellt. Jeder darf seinen Meinung sagen und das ist ja hier geschehen, aber bei den Kollegen vom Zoll würde ich nie jemanden "anpissen". Die sollen ihren Job gefälligst alleine erledigen.


----------



## hhbjörn (7 Februar 2009)

wieso immer zoll einmal zoll reicht...


----------



## maxi (8 Februar 2009)

Hallo,


Ihr benötigt für selbständige Arbeiten die der Elektrotechnik betreffen einen Gewerbeschein und eine eintragung in eine Rolle.
Meist ist eine eintragung in die Handwerksrolle erforderlich.

Hierzu ist am besten Meister (Falls ihr nicht Istkaufmann werden wollt) oder aber Techniker oder  Ing. der Elektrotechnik, oder Engineering (Elektrotechnik) notwendig.

In München erden hier schnell Strafen bis zu 5000 Euro ausgesprochen (Die Spricht die Kammer aus, sind innerhalb 7 Tagen zu zahlen, ansosten steht dann GLEICH der Gerichtsvollzieher vor der Türe.
Hinzu kommt noch der Spass vom Statsanwalt und vom Finanzamt.

Es kanna uch ohne alles super laufen, wie es auch bei einigen der Falls zu seien scheint. Aber ein Konkurent, Nachbar, Kunde oder Neider wenn einen hin hängt hat auf Bayrisch *Da Spass glei a Loch*

Ich habe vor kurzen erst bei der Rechtsabteilung der Kammer angerufen. Da ich umzihe und wissen wollte wie es läuft. Der Rechtsanwalt hat mir das so erklärt.

Ist irgendwie wie besoffen Autofahren. Alle kennen die Konsequenzen, Viele machens, wenn Se erwischt werden sind sie gescheiter.

Grüsse und hoffe ist euch hilfreich


PS: Und egal was komme: Niemals wenn mehr als 2 fremde Augen dabei sind irgend etwas von Schwarzarbeiten etc. erwähnen.


----------



## OHGN (8 Februar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Ihr benötigt für selbständige Arbeiten die der Elektrotechnik betreffen einen Gewerbeschein und eine eintragung in eine Rolle.
> ...


Hier war vom Programmieren die Rede!



maxi schrieb:


> Hierzu ist am besten Meister (Falls ihr nicht Istkaufmann werden wollt) oder aber Techniker oder  Ing. der Elektrotechnik, oder Engineering (Elektrotechnik) notwendig.
> ..........


Was pochst Du in jedem 3.Thread eigentlich auf diesem "Meister" herum? 



maxi schrieb:


> Grüsse und hoffe ist euch hilfreich


Nein, hilfreich war das nicht. :roll:


----------



## Question_mark (9 Februar 2009)

*Der maxi hat tolle Tapeten ..*

Hallo,



			
				maxi schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr benötigt für selbständige Arbeiten die der Elektrotechnik betreffen einen Gewerbeschein und eine eintragung in eine Rolle.
> Meist ist eine eintragung in die Handwerksrolle erforderlich.



Nein, das betrifft eigentlich nur Arbeiten aus dem Handwerk, also zB. Schaltschrankbau oder Installationsarbeiten.

Wer sich auf den reinen Bereich der Softwareerstellung konzentriert, muss sich nur beim Finanzamt als "Systemadministrator" anmelden. Eine Gewerbeeintragung ist nicht erforderlich, Gewerbesteuern fallen daher nicht an. Wenn der Systemadministrator aber komplette Anlagen mit Schaltschrankbau/Elektroinstallation anbietet und verkauft, bedient er sich klugerweise der Hilfe eines handwerklichen Installationsbetriebes mit entsprechender Zulassung. Und solange dieser "gewerbliche" Anteil am Umsatz des Systemadministrators nicht eine gewisse Freigrenze übersteigt (ich glaube im Moment ca. 50K), ist das Thema Gewerbesteuer kein Problem.



			
				OHGN schrieb:
			
		

> Was pochst Du in jedem 3.Thread eigentlich auf diesem "Meister" herum?



Naja, der Maxi zieht seine Befriedigung eben daraus, Zertifikate und Kursteilnahmebescheinigungen zu sammeln und seine Zimmer damit zu tapezieren. Obwohl, was nutzt mir ein Zertifikat oder Kursus, wenn ich danach 2 Jahre nicht mit dem Zeug gearbeitet habe ? Dann ist es noch genau soviel wert wie eine Hakle Rolle mit 400 Blatt, egal ob 2- oder 4 lagig..

Dieser Driss zeigt doch dem Personalchef nur, dass jemand vor 15 Jahren an einem Kurs über irgendeinen Müll teilgenommen hat, eine Qualifikation für dieses Thema muss aber nicht zwingend vorhanden sein. 

Was nutzt mir so ein besch...ner Schein, entweder ich kann es oder nicht ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Februar 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ...Und solange dieser "gewerbliche" Anteil am Umsatz des Systemadministrators nicht eine gewisse Freigrenze übersteigt (ich glaube im Moment ca. 50K), ist das Thema Gewerbesteuer kein Problem.



Ja. Die 50k sind DM und zwischenzeitlich 24.500 EUR, aber sonst steht es genau so im § 11 I 1. GewStG.


----------



## peter(R) (9 Februar 2009)

@ Question_mark

könntest Du mir das mit dem "Systemadministrator" mal genauer erklären ??
Das mit dem "kein Gewerbeschein und keine Gewerbesteuer" hört sich interessant an.
Habe noch nie verstanden warum die Gemeinde Geld dafür will, daß ich in meinem Haus ein Büro habe

peter(R)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Februar 2009)

peter(R) schrieb:


> @ Question_mark
> 
> könntest Du mir das mit dem "Systemadministrator" mal genauer erklären ??
> Das mit dem "kein Gewerbeschein und keine Gewerbesteuer" hört sich interessant an.
> ...



Benutz mal GOOGLE und such nach Freiberuf oder Katalogberuf. Auch hier im Forum steht dazu schon einiges.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Februar 2009)

peter(R) schrieb:


> ...Das mit dem "kein Gewerbeschein und keine Gewerbesteuer" hört sich interessant an.
> Habe noch nie verstanden warum die Gemeinde Geld dafür will, daß ich in meinem Haus ein Büro habe
> 
> peter(R)



Hallo Peter,

siehe auch z. B. die Diskussion *hier* oder Infos bei Akademie.de *hier*.
"Ingenieur" gehört zu den Katalogberufen.


----------



## Question_mark (9 Februar 2009)

*Freiberufler*

Hallo,



			
				peter(R) schrieb:
			
		

> könntest Du mir das mit dem "Systemadministrator" mal genauer erklären ??
> Das mit dem "kein Gewerbeschein und keine Gewerbesteuer" hört sich interessant an.



Gerhard Bäuerle hat ja schon Links gegeben. Von mir noch als Ergänzung dazu :

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freier_Beruf

Aber Vorsicht, dass Finanzamt ist bei der Anerkennung als Freiberufler sehr kritisch und legt die Meßlatte ziemlich hoch. 
Wenn Du allerdings sowieso den größten Teil Deines Umsatzes mit Schaltschrankbau oder Installation machst, kannst Du das mit dem Freiberufler sowieso vergessen. Aber frag doch einfach mal Deinen Steuerberater. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (9 Februar 2009)

freiberufler status bringt heute steuerlich praktisch nichts mehr.
wenn es die gewerbesteuer nicht frisst, dann frisst es die lohnsteuer...


----------



## Ralle (9 Februar 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> freiberufler status bringt heute steuerlich praktisch nichts mehr.
> wenn es die gewerbesteuer nicht frisst, dann frisst es die lohnsteuer...



???????????
Wenn man Freiberufler ist, kann man alles tun (Vorsteuer ziehen, Rechnungen schreiben etc.), was auch Selbständige tun. Was man nicht kann, ist z.Bsp, Material kaufen und dann weiterverkaufen. Muß man das ab und zu, kann man aber ein Extra Gewerbe anmelden (Service-Trallala) und muß dann diese Dinge über die Bücher des Gewerbes laufen lassen. Kleine Sachen gehen schon auch mal so, allerdings kommt das sicher auf das Finazamt an. Man bezahlt nur Gewerbesteuer, wenn man mit diesem Gewerbe über die Grenzen kommt. Die Leistungen, die man als Freiberufler bringt, sind gewerbesteuerfrei. Lohnsteuer zahlt man nicht, da man ja kein Lohnempfänger ist, man versteuert nach wie vor den Gewinn und gut ist. (Und das wird genauso versteuert wie bei einem Selbständigen mit Gewerbe.)

PS: Im Prinzip verstehe ich ja auch nicht, warum es so etwas überhaupt gibt, aber da Ärzte, Anwälte und Steuerberater zu den Freiberuflern gehören, kann man leicht auf den Gedanken kommen, daß da gute Lobbyarbeit geleistet wurde.


----------



## jabba (9 Februar 2009)

Der große Vorteil des Freiberuflers ist der Entfall der Buchführungsplicht !
Es gibt keine Warenbücher, Bilanz usw.

Und wer schon mal mehrere 10K Euro Gewerbesteuer bezahlt hat, fragt sich schon warum ein Arzt keine bezahlen muss.

Und diesen Quark von wegen 


> Man bezahlt nur Gewerbesteuer, wenn man mit diesem Gewerbe über die Grenzen kommt


kann ich nicht mehr hören. 
Also wer sich selbstständig macht und unter der Freibetrag bleibt hat eigentlich nicht genug Geld zum Leben. (oder arbeitet halt viel schwarz)

Mich haben die Jungs in der Meisterschule immer ausgelacht das ich mit meiner GmbH ab dem ersten Euro Gewinn Gewerbesteuer zahlen muss.

Ja und ?
Mein Gehalt geht vorher ab, und das ist deutlich über dem Freibetrag .


----------



## Ralle (9 Februar 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Und diesen Quark von wegen
> 
> kann ich nicht mehr hören.



Da ging es um das zusätzliche Gewerbe des Freiberuflers, das er braucht, wenn er auch mal irgendwas weiterverticken muß. Das sind dann i.d.R. gringe Summen, denn sonst würde er ohnehin nicht zu den Freiberuflern kommen. Jedenfalls in unserer Branche.


----------



## jabba (9 Februar 2009)

In der Beziehung hast Du natürlich Recht , Sorry.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Februar 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Der große Vorteil des Freiberuflers ist der Entfall der Buchführungsplicht !
> Es gibt keine Warenbücher, Bilanz usw..



*ACK*

Wenn man als Freiberufler einen gewerblichen Anteil hat, muss
man diesen strikt trennen, am besten ein extra Konto. Wenn das
Finanzamt hier meint, eine Vermischung zu erkennen, dann wird 
der gesamte Umsatz gewerblich.

Anscheinend soll es mal eine Arztpraxis gegeben haben, die die 
Praxisgebühr und den Getränke-Automat (gewerblicher Anteil)
über eine Kasse haben laufen lassen und dann komplett als 
gewerblich eingestuft wurde. Habe dazu aber im Moment keine 
Quelle zur Hand.


----------

